

Ask HN: Is your gmail being overrun by spam? - mrcharles

I've been using gmail as my exclusive email for a while now (since mid-beta or so), and up until a few months ago, it was exceedingly rare that any spam at all made it in to my inbox.  However, for the past few months, it seems that I get between 1 and 4 spam in my inbox a day that gmail doesn't filter.<p>Is this a widespread issue, or am I just really unlucky?
======
TallGuyShort
I've seen a sharp increase in the past 3 months also. Mine is all getting
filtered to my spam folder, however my spam folder almost never received
anything up until recently.

------
spooneybarger
I have multiple gmail accounts and still only get spam in my inbox about once
a week at most and false positives about 2 times a month.

~~~
mrcharles
See, I've never had a false positive... that I know of, anyway.

~~~
spooneybarger
I only get false positives for mailing lists shortly after they have received
spam.

------
euginfodev
I am also getting this. Have been using gmail since 2005 without any spam
getting to my inbox, but now I get about 2 per day.

------
gnok
I wouldn't go so far as to say 'overrun', but I'm certainly seeing a lot more
spam recently (last 3 months or so) than before.

